# AMD startet Zusammenarbeit mit MainConcept



## KILLTHIS (12. April 2010)

Wie sich auf ATI-Forum.de nachlesen lässt, hat AMD/ATI sich mit Mainconcept, einer Tochterfirma von DivX Inc., zusammengetan um die Dauer des Encoding-Prozesses für H.264 Codecs per GPU deutlich zu beschleunigen.
Für die Entwicklung soll die ATI Stream Technologie sowie OpenCL genutzt werden. Die Präsentation wird auf er NAB Show in Las Vegas vom 12. bis 15. April stattfinden.



> Vorraussetzung dafür soll eine GPU sein, die OpenCL unterstützt sowie die neuste Version des ATi Stream SDKs, da der Catalyst Treiber noch kein OpenCL unterstützt.


Dies bedeutet, dass nicht nur die Profi-Karten in der Lage sein werden, von der Encoding-Beschleunigung gebrauch zu machen, sondern auch die Consumer-Grafikkarten.

Hier die Quelle. Dort lässt sich auch der Link mit den OpenCL-Fähigen Grafikkarten finden.
MainConcept in Zusammenarbeit mit AMD


----------



## X Broster (12. April 2010)

Das ist mal eine klasse Nachricht.

Zum Release von Cypress kam kurz auf, dass theoretisch 3D Encoding möglich wäre. Man kann also in der Richtung noch einiges erwarten.


----------



## thysol (12. April 2010)

Gute Arbeit AMD. Ich als Radeon HD 5870 besitzer freue mich da sehr.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. April 2010)

Finde ich wieder mal super in AMD/ATi weiter...Sind was so was an geht NV eine da eine Stück voraus !!


----------



## Morpheus1822 (12. April 2010)

Find ich natürlich (als baldiger Besitzer einer HD5850) auch toll. Ich bin sehr gespannt was noch zu erwarten ist.
Ist aber allgemein ein schöner Trend, dass Graphikkarten nicht mehr nur zum Spielen benutzt werden können, sondern auch viele Anwendungen beschleunigt. (sh nv --> z.b. cuda oder eben hier die H.264 Beschleunigung)


----------



## Hugo78 (12. April 2010)

Schon wieder so eine prioritäre Lösung von ATI. *hust*


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. April 2010)

Genau, da ja OpenCL von NV bzw. Intel nicht unterstützt wird. 

Erst denken, dann Posten!


----------



## Hugo78 (12. April 2010)

Och da steht aber...


> Für die Entwicklung soll die ATI Stream Technologie sowie OpenCL genutzt werden



Klingt nicht danach als ob das nur OpenCL wäre...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. April 2010)

Doch ist es, da AMD auf OpenCL als GPGPU API setzt.


----------



## doghma (13. April 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Och da steht aber...
> 
> 
> Klingt nicht danach als ob das nur OpenCL wäre...



Irgendeine Technik muss es ja sein ... OpenCL arbeitet nicht einfach aus der Luft heraus!


----------



## Fate T.H (13. April 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Och da steht aber...
> 
> 
> Klingt nicht danach als ob das nur OpenCL wäre...



OpenCL ist die API da aber der Catalyst kein OpenCL Treiber hat läuft das ganze über einen Wrapper der im Stream SDK enthalten ist.
Das gleiche ist doch bei Nvidia derzeit wo OpenCL über CUDA läuft.


----------



## Namaker (13. April 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> OpenCL ist die API da aber der Catalyst kein OpenCL Treiber hat


Natürlich hat er das. Das war sogar implentiert, bevor Nvidia es hatte.


----------



## Fate T.H (13. April 2010)

Ach ja ? Dann kannst du mir sicherlich sagen warum der CCC 10.2 nicht in
der lage ist OpenCL Anwendungen auszuführen solange kein Stream SDK installiert ist.
Ergo sitzt in dem Catalyst derzeit kein Treiber drin der OpenCL von sich aus unterstützt sondern halt nur über das SDK.


----------



## Namaker (13. April 2010)

In der c't stand damals, dass es im Treiber implementiert sei.
Und dass die sich irren sollen, glaube ich nicht...


----------



## Fate T.H (13. April 2010)

Was eine Zeitschrift schreibt und was ich selber getestet habe sind zwei paar sachen.
Der Catalyst versteht es definitive nicht native mit OpenCL umzugehen sondern nur über ein Wrapper. 


Catalyst 10.3 - Kein Stream SDK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Catalyst 10.3 - Stream SDK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo78 (13. April 2010)

Also ist die ganze Sache eine Art nacharbeiten von AMD, 
weil MainConcept für CUDA schon eine Lösung entwickelt hat und es nur noch keine GPGPU Beschleunigung per AMD Wrapper gab.


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. April 2010)

Nun ja, lieber spät als nie. 
Auch wenn ich selbst kein Encoding betreibe, ist es dennoch eine gute Idee mit großem praktischem Nutzen.


----------



## Sheeep (14. April 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Natürlich hat er das. Das war sogar implentiert, bevor Nvidia es hatte.



Also bei Nvidia reicht es wenn man den aktuellen Treiber installiert hat, dann kann man OpenCL und Cuda-Andwendungen ausführen. Bei AMD muss man zusätzlich zum Treiber noch das StreamSDK installieren, da der Treiber zwar theoretisch mit OpenCL kompatibel ist, aber die dlls, die zum ausführen benötigt werden nicht mitbringt. Bei AMD läuft OpenCL sowohl auf der GPU, wie auch auf SSE3 CPUs (auf ALLEN Kernen) und wenn das StreamSDK installiert ist auch auf Intel, SSE3 ist ja SSE3.. Bei Nvidia läuft OpenCL momentan nur auf der GPU.....

Vielleicht ist OpenCL deshlab bei AMD nicht im Treiber, damit man ohne OpenCL fähige GPU auch OpenCL anwendungen ausführen kann, ohne den Catalyst installieren zu müssen, sofern man eine SSE3 CPU hat (was fast jeder heute hat)


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. April 2010)

Macht AMD voll richtig, dann können wir ATI-Karten besitzer uns mal wieder freuen, nicht nur der die Termis immer noch in kleinst Mengen da sind!


----------



## Gast20141127 (14. April 2010)

Jaaa, 10 mal so schnell Videos de/encoden.
Mein Magix wartet schon....
Jetzt brauchts blos noch nen Spiel-Physik-Standard den alle verwenden,
dann hat nvidia gar nix mehr zum Werbung machen.


----------



## Hugo78 (15. April 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> Macht AMD voll richtig, dann können wir ATI-Karten besitzer uns mal wieder freuen, nicht nur der die Termis immer noch in kleinst Mengen da sind!



Das läuft bei Nvidia mit jeder CUDA-fähigen Karte, d.h. ab 8100 aufwärts. 



> The MainConcept CUDA H.264/AVC Encoder is compliant with* any NVidia card  supporting CUDA architecture 1.0* for transcoding: CUDA GPUs


Quelle:
CUDA H.264/AVC: MainConcept


----------



## XXTREME (15. April 2010)

Sag mal Hugo78, geht dir dein Fanboy geblubbere nicht langsam selbst auf den Sack?? In fast jeder ATI News hast du irgenteinen Mist zu labern...wie alt bist du?? Wenn die "78" in deinem Nick eine Andeutung auf dein Geburtsjahr ist, ist dein Verhalten sehr beschämend bis peinlich!!


----------



## Hugo78 (15. April 2010)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Sag mal Hugo78, geht dir dein Fanboy geblubbere nicht langsam selbst auf den Sack?? In fast jeder ATI News hast du irgenteinen Mist zu labern...wie alt bist du?? Wenn die "78" in deinem Nick eine Andeutung auf dein Geburtsjahr ist, ist dein Verhalten sehr beschämend bis peinlich!!



Ist das alles, was du an Argumenten vorzubringen hast?
... man, man, man, dass ist ja mal echt beeindruckend... 

Nvidia arbeitet hat schon länger mit Entwicklern zusammen und muss das nicht jedes mal an die große Glocke hängen...

Ich kann ja nix dafür, dass das AMD jetzt erst zum Start ihrer neuen FireGL einfällt.


----------



## Beulchen (15. April 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr hier mal wieder vom Zaun lässt! Hugo hat doch Recht! Es gibt schon seid längeren eine CUDA Lösung, weil sich nvidia nun mal etwas früher dahinter gesetzt hat! 

Was OpenCL oder OpenGL angeht, kann ich bei euren Kommentaren eigentlich nur herzhaft lachen! Der erste OCL Treiber kam nicht von ATI sonder lustiger weise von nvidia. Das gleiche sieht man übrigens gerade mit OpenGL Treibern. Nvidia ist der einzige Hersteller, der eine fertigen und zertifizierten OpenGL 4 Treiber hat ... nur mal so am Rande bemerkt. 

Also bevor ihr hier jemanden vorwerft er habe keine Ahnung, bitte selber mal prüfen. Danke!


----------

